# [Gravure] Logiciel

## Neuromancien

Bonsoir,

Connaissez vous un logiciel de gravure graphique simple et convivial (donc pas de ligne de commande), qui ne dépende pas de Gnome (donc pas GnomeBaker ou Brasero) ni de KDE (donc pas K3b), et qui soit toujours maintenu (donc pas Graveman) ?

----------

## zyprexa

euh nero ?

Navré j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher ...

Remarque en passant : il s'est vachement bien amélioré (merci gtk2), au point d'atteindre l'apogée de ce qu'était nero sous windows, c'est-à-dire lorsqu'il n'y avait pas tous ces trucs et ces machins autour destinés à autre chose que de graver ... le nero burning rom simple et efficace (et propriobeurk je sais ...)

----------

## kwenspc

Pas de ligne de commande, pas de gtk ni de qt, et que ça reste convivial?  Dans ce cas tu peux ne pas graver aussi  :Laughing: 

(de toute manière tous les logiciels de gravure sous nux, mis à part nero-proprio-prout, utilise en arrière plan les outils de gravures lignes de commandes, cdr-tools, cdparanoia etc... il me semble). 

Pour te donner une idée des outils déjà présents dans portage: ls /usr/portage/app-cdr/

Mais de là à trouver exactement ce que tu cherches... j'en doute.   :Rolling Eyes: 

(xcdroast, même si il est plus maintenu, fonctionne toujours au poil sinon. En fait il a été pendant longtemps le seul outil graphique de gravure et il a toujours assez bien fait son travail)

----------

## Magic Banana

Je ne trouve pas xcdroast très convivial... Mais comment fais-tu pour exiger un environnement graphique convivial sans avoir GTK ? Tu n'as pas de suite bureautique (OpenOffice, Gnome Office, KOffice), ni de navigateur Web (Firefox, Epiphany ou Konqueror), ne fait jamais de dessin (Gimp, Inkscape) et n'a pas de client mail (Thunderbird, Evolution, Kontact) ? Vraiment je suis curieux. Tu n'as ni GTK ni QT sur un ordinateur de bureau convivial ?

----------

## kwenspc

Ça m'étonne beaucoup aussi. Sinon tu noteras que je n'ai rien dit pour la "convivialité" de xcdroast... qui est tout relative oui.

----------

## Bapt

Il n'a pas dit pas de GTK, mais pas de gnome c'est grandement différent.

Ensuite pour répondre à sa question il y a xfburn (mais version svn uniquement) overlay xfce. sinon plein de chose en cli.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Il n'a pas dit pas de GTK, mais pas de gnome c'est grandement différent.

 

Oui !

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensuite pour répondre à sa question il y a xfburn (mais version svn uniquement) overlay xfce. sinon plein de chose en cli.

 

Je peux l'installer seul, en gardant ma version de Xfce ?

----------

## Bapt

Je pense que oui, je ne l'ai pas essayé sous gentoo (juste sous arch et ça a marché sans pb avec les xfce officiels). sous gentoo j'utilise directement cdrskin (front-ent cli à la libburn reprenant la syntaxe cdrtools.)

----------

## DidgeriDude

Sinon, il y a graveman aussi...

----------

## SnowBear

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Connaissez vous un logiciel de gravure graphique simple et convivial (donc pas de ligne de commande), qui ne dépende pas de Gnome (donc pas GnomeBaker ou Brasero) ni de KDE (donc pas K3b), et qui soit toujours maintenu (donc pas Graveman) ?

 

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Sinon, il y a graveman aussi...

 

 :Very Happy: 

En passant K3B nécessite seulement kdelibs donc est-ce réellement judicieux de s'en passer ?

----------

## DidgeriDude

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  J'ai deux de tens' moi !!!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Neuromancien

C'est tout de même incroyable de voir qu'il n'existe toujours pas de logiciel de gravure graphique disponible, en dehors de K3b et GnomeBaker. Créer un front-end graphique pour les outils en ligne de commande (en Python par exemple) ne doit pourtant pas être difficile.  :Smile: 

----------

## SnowBear

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> C'est tout de même incroyable de voir qu'il n'existe toujours pas de logiciel de gravure graphique disponible, en dehors de K3b et GnomeBaker. Créer un front-end graphique pour les outils en ligne de commande (en Python par exemple) ne doit pourtant pas être difficile. 

 

Bah k3b est un front-end au final...

----------

## kopp

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> C'est tout de même incroyable de voir qu'il n'existe toujours pas de logiciel de gravure graphique disponible, en dehors de K3b et GnomeBaker. Créer un front-end graphique pour les outils en ligne de commande (en Python par exemple) ne doit pourtant pas être difficile. 

 

Eh bien, fais toi plaisir!

----------

## Neuromancien

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Eh bien, fais toi plaisir!

 

Je manque de temps pour l'instant, car j'ai deux autres projets en cours. Je pourrais m'y mettre d'ici quelques mois. Avez vous des suggestions pour le nom de l'application ?  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

"reinvented_wheel" ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> "reinvented_wheel" ? 

 

 :Sad: 

----------

## anigel

NBTFE ?

(NeuroBurningToolFrontEnd)

Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet initial, j'utilise encore graveman, sans souci.

----------

## lefoid

Arson

----------

## kwenspc

@lefoid:

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> ni de KDE

 

----------

## titoucha

Après avoir lu ce que tu veux, il ne te reste que le marteau et le burin   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Temet

Convivial il a dit  :Wink: 

----------

## lefoid

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> @lefoid:
> 
>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   ni de KDE 

 

Oups   :Rolling Eyes: 

J'allais dire Eroaster, mais non plus ...

Alors à part XCDRoast (M'enfin, il a dit convivial !!)

----------

## Neuromancien

localhost jerome # emerge -s eroaster

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : eroaster ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> localhost jerome # emerge -s eroaster
> 
> Searching...   
> 
> [ Results for search key : eroaster ]
> ...

 

pas de eix ?  :Wink: 

----------

## lefoid

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> localhost jerome # emerge -s eroaster
> 
> Searching...   
> 
> [ Results for search key : eroaster ]
> ...

 

Décidément   :Wink: 

J'ai tellement l'habitude de presque tout avoir sur la Gentoo

que je n'ai même pas vérifié s'il était disponible !

Sorry   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Bapt

En même temps eroaster (ECLiPt Roaster) est mort, la dernière version date de mars 2004, c'était un très très bon programme, étonnant que personne ne l'ait repris, en plus c'était du python gtk donc en théorie par trop compliqué à mettre le nez dedans...

----------

## xaviermiller

ben tiens, c'est plus cool de recommencer un nouveau projet (même s'il est identique) que de reprendre un projet mort   :Rolling Eyes: 

A l'instar des "summer of code" & Co, on pourrait inventer une campagne "Adopt a Project"  :Wink: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> En même temps eroaster (ECLiPt Roaster) est mort, la dernière version date de mars 2004, c'était un très très bon programme, étonnant que personne ne l'ait repris, en plus c'était du python gtk donc en théorie par trop compliqué à mettre le nez dedans...

 

J'avais l'idée de développer un front-end en Python. Reprendre ECLiPt Roaster est sans doute une bonne idée.  :Smile: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   localhost jerome # emerge -s eroaster
> 
> Searching...   
> 
> [ Results for search key : eroaster ]
> ...

 

```
localhost jerome # eix -s -c eroaster

No matches found.
```

Je vais essayer Xfburn.

----------

## polytan

Même si graveman n'est plus maintenu, pour de cd, il est très bin, non ?

Après, pour les dvd... gnomebaker  :Smile: 

(je suis sous xfce avec le moins de gnome possible. Le seul paquet vient de gnomebaker je crois)

Et OUI, le GTK EST CONVIVIAL  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Neuromancien

Graveman me sort toujours une erreur de segmentation à la fin de la gravure. Xfburn est prometteur mais pas encore stable. Quels USE flags as-tu utilisé pour avoir le moins possible de dépendances avec Gnomebaker ?

----------

## polytan

je ne sais plus, mais quelque chose genre USE="-gnome"  :Smile: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *polytan wrote:*   

> je ne sais plus, mais quelque chose genre USE="-gnome" 

 

J'ai toujours ce flag, mais il reste trop de dépendances.

----------

## loopx

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Moi je vous le dit: rien de tel qu'un K3B   :Cool: 

 :Wink: 

Meme si il faut compiler un gros packet avant...

----------

## polytan

Si on doit rajouter des bibliothèques qui font chier, autant rester dans du gtk et installer gnomebaker. 

En plus, il y aura suremetn d'autres programmes qui voudront forcement fonctionner avec les libs gnome...

En attendant xfburn en tout cas  :Smile: 

----------

## razer

Si quelqu'un a le courage de s'y mettre, j'avais commencé un truc en perl lorsque l'interface de gravure de gnome ne me convenait pas

Cela était prévu pour fonctionner comme un script nautilus, il recevait en argument les fichiers sélectionnés dans de ce FM. C'était fonctionnel, mais je n'avais rien trouvé de mieux que de le faire dépendre du fork de dvdrecord   :Embarassed: 

Enfin, si çà intéresse qqun de reprendre l'affaire,c'est ici 

----------

## CryoGen

 *loopx wrote:*   

>    
> 
> Moi je vous le dit: rien de tel qu'un K3B  
> 
> Meme si il faut compiler un gros packet avant...

 

Surtout que dans le genre logiciel indispensable il y a AmaroK donc le gros paquet n'est pas là pour rien   :Cool: 

----------

## polytan

[quote="CryoGen"] *loopx wrote:*   

>    
> 
> Moi je ... pour rien  

 

Sur la capture d'écran de ta machine, quel est le nom du machin qui affiche la météo ?

Ton thème est sympa, mais dans les applications, le bleu nuit n'est pas trop fatiguant ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *polytan wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*    *loopx wrote:*      
> 
> Moi je ... pour rien    
> 
> Sur la capture d'écran de ta machine, quel est le nom du machin qui affiche la météo ?
> ...

 

C'est 

```
[0] root@innerstorm:pts/2 /home/cryogen # eix screenlets

[D] x11-plugins/screenlets [1]

     Available versions:  ~0.0.8_pre-r6

     Installed versions:  0.0.8_pre-r6(12:55:54 04.04.2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.screenlets.org

     Description:         Hardware-accelerated desktop objects for Beryl/Compiz
```

Overlay xeffects  :Wink: 

Mon screenshot est vraiment vieux, mais non ca ne fatigue pas  :Smile: 

----------

## polytan

Je ne connaissais pas l'overlay xeffects. Avant de pourrir le topic, il y a une liste des ebuild présent dans cet overlay ?

(Ca consomme bcp en cpu ce genre d'applet ?)

----------

## Neuromancien

Mon dernier test avec Xfburn est concluant.  :Smile: 

----------

